# Die Fischereiabgabe welches Bundeslandes? Mit SH-Angelschein in Hamburg!



## Fischjäger-25.2 (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich schonmal im Voraus dafür entschuldigen sollte die Frage bereits irgendwo im Forum beantwortet worden sein, habe auf die schnelle nichts gefunden!

Folgende Situation:
Ich habe einen Angelschein aus Schleswig Holstein. Bin jetzt in die Nähe von Hamburg gezogen (ist aber noch SH). Nun will ich in einem freien Gewässer in Hamburg angeln.
Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, welche Fischereiabgabe ich leisten muss?
Muss ich mir die Marke in SH holen oder gilt die dann nur für die Gewässer in Schleswig Holstein?
Oder muss ich die Abgabe in HH bezahlen. Erscheint für mich eigentlich am logischsten! Oder ist es ,warum auch immer nicht möglich, eine HH-Abgabe mit SH-Angelschein zu leisten!
Oder muss man bei dieser Konstellation für HH-Gewässer keine Abgäbe leisten?

Hoffe mir kann jemand die Frage beantworten!

Danke sehr!


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Fischereiabgabe welches Bundeslandes? Mit SH-Angelschein in Hamburg!*

Wenn du deine Abgabe bereits in SH geleistet hast, dann gilt die für ganz Deutschland. Du brauchst jetzt nur noch die Papiere, Karte etc, für das Gewässer in dem du Angeln willst. 
 Außer in einem Bundesland, was bei dir ja augenscheinlich nicht zutrifft, wird keine Abgabe erhoben, dann müsstest du nachlösen in dem Bundesland, wo du Angeln möchtest.|wavey:


----------



## cafabu (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Fischereiabgabe welches Bundeslandes? Mit SH-Angelschein in Hamburg!*

Moinsen,
genau wie Riesenangler es sagt.
Ich habe auch den Schein und Marke SH. Bin in HH kontrolliert worden. War alles ok. 
Carsten


----------



## Fischjäger-25.2 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Fischereiabgabe welches Bundeslandes? Mit SH-Angelschein in Hamburg!*

Super, ich danke euch !


----------

